# I have a new Gotcha girl!



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

So please meet Mattie. I have no idea how old she is, or who gave her that name, but she has her forever home now.

I decided to give her a name all her own, and named her Matilda. I still call her Mattie but also her new name. She was once used for breeding until she got too old. Then someone adopted her and had her spayed. Somehow she ended up at this lady’s daughter’s home. After a year, the daughter died and this lady took Mattie in for a short while. Her granddaughter then took her in.

Poor Mattie been already in 5 homes. Then the granddaughter said she didn’t have time for her. The grandmother contacted me, and I agreed to take her. She was groomed before I got there and it was horrible! I was told she was completely covered with fleas, and that most of her hair was matted. She was shaved just about down to her skin, and had big hotspots on all four legs, the back at the base of the tail, under her armpits and many more. It was so hard to see her like that.

So she’s with me now since last Friday the 21st. She’s been getting Benadryl for all the Owie itchies, and has been wearing pajamas so she can’t fuss with them. It seems she has been kept pretty comfortable.

So she’s doing so well! She is the sweetest little girl ever! People can’t help but love her. Tremendously gentle and unassuming. I am so happy to have her, and I’ll probably never know her age! Most of her teeth are gone, so it’s hard to tell.

So please celebrate with me, the coming home of this gem.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Oh my, that's quite the history. It sounds like she'll be safe, clean, and happy with you now.

Some kind of Yorkie cutie.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Aw, what a sweetheart. Matilda is so lucky she found you. Wonderful of you to take her in, she needs a loving home.


----------



## Poodle2021 (Mar 14, 2021)

She is adorable! Love those ears!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

What an awesome update! Do you still have your other rescue pup as well? I know he was getting up there in age.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations on your new forever home Matilda! You are such a lucky gal! Be good to Mama!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Finally! The home this little girl deserves. Thank you. And congratulations on your adorable new addition.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Wonderful news, and how fortunate is sweet Matilda Mattie 😍!!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Mattie won the lottery to get to come live with you, jojo! You have such a big heart for these sweet seniors. Congrats on this adorable girl


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Poor little girl. I'm glad she's finally found a soft landing with you.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you for giving Matilda the good home she deserves. Yorkies are good little dogs. Very hardy, not fragile. I’ve had a few and there might be another in my life someday.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

How wonderful that Mattie has finally found love. Thank you!


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Thank you all for your kind words. I just hope I can give her the home and love she deserves. To have such a past, and still be so sweet natured is a miracle. Once again my dream of a tiny toy poodle puppy is postponed lol. I have a feeling all my dogs will come to me as seniors from now on. But that’s great too!




Dogs4Life said:


> What an awesome update! Do you still have your other rescue pup as well? I know he was getting up there in age.


I do still have Oscar. He is doing well! Still perky but a little less active. He’s not hearing very well now, and his sight is declining. He can see a bit, but when he comes to me to be picked up, he then doesn’t allow it. I have to wonder if he’s not seeing my hands until they’re right in front of him as at that point he will be spooked and jump back. But he’s still the dude with tude 😂.
I also still have Zekefur and Stella. Stella will be 10 in June and Zeke 9 in August. Everyone is doing great! I’ll show a couple pics of them…


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Dechi said:


> Thank you for giving Matilda the good home she deserves. Yorkies are good little dogs. Very hardy, not fragile. I’ve had a few and there might be another in my life someday.



i have to laugh at “Very hardy, not fragile”! Everything she does and the way she does them just screams fragile lol. She’s quite the little petite lady. She’s been the little princess with me since day 1. She’s just so gentle with the way she moves.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Congratulations to Matilda, you, and your crew! What an awesome new beginning for her!
You other furb's look so good. 
Don't you feel like you're in a Disney movie at times?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Welcome to a much happier life, Matilda!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome home Matilda


----------



## Christine.G (Nov 19, 2020)

Rawr! I love Mattie's PJ's 
What a lucky girl and what a happy doggie family!


----------

